# transfer data between cell phones



## Nelli0 (Dec 3, 2008)

Can someone please give me step by step instructions for transferring contacts and a special jazz ringtone from my old Nokia phone (6300) to my new Nokia 7100. I can only get as far as making each phone recognise the other. After that I'm completely lost.

I know it can be done and I know it's relatively simple but I just can't get my head round it so if anyone is prepared to tell me in VERY simple terms I'd appreciate it. Also can I transfer wallpapers as those in the new Nokia are rubbish?

Thank you


----------



## Techmonkeys (Feb 10, 2005)

The simplest way to get the contacts across is to go in to the phone book on the 6300, find the contact options and choose to move them all to the sim memory.

Then take out the sim put it in the 7100 and choose to move all from the sim to the phone. Voila all done!

As for the ring tone I would bluetooth it across if possible.


----------



## Nelli0 (Dec 3, 2008)

Thank you for the help re contacts. That sounds a simple way of doing things.
As for sending the ringtone by Bluetooth that's the bit I'm having real trouble with.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If they are with the same provider, just take the SIM card out of one and put it in the other one.


----------

